# orange file growing on river rocks



## jc2133 (Dec 15, 2013)

Lately I've been noticing an orange film growing on my river rocks. Is this natural for them to turn color in an aquarium? I've never noticed this in any streams or lakes around me, just in my aquarium. I don't see the fish acting strange or anything. I just don't like the color that it's giving off.









This is one that I touched and the orange film rubbed off


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Look's like your getting brown algae?? You think? Doesn't look orange but pictures can lie.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have the same thing growing on my Lava Rock, as well as parts of my glass
Definitely Brown algae, and I have put in one zebra nerite snail and I have noticed it has already eaten some of the algae off the back glass


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Diatoms (sometimes called brown algae) are normal for a couple of months in a new tank. They wipe off easily.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, those are diatoms. They are typically the first algae to appear in a new aquarium.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I get it in every tank, new and established. Let it grow. You may like the look...


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Or if you're like me and don't like the look, get a bristlenose pleco and it will be gone in no time.


----------



## jc2133 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the responses.



Eric_S said:


> Or if you're like me and don't like the look, get a bristlenose pleco and it will be gone in no time.


I was actually considering this yesterday


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Dec 7, 2013)

I just scrub it off occasionally.


----------

